# How many people going to the Santa Barbra Show?



## coronacars (Mar 4, 2017)

Just wondering how many may be going to the Santa Barbra show March 17-19? I'm going and looking forward to it.


----------



## mormodes (Mar 4, 2017)

It's March 17 thru 19. Here's this year's flyer.
https://sborchidshow.com


----------



## coronacars (Mar 4, 2017)

Oh sorry stupid me. I was looking at a different flyer on the dates. Yes March 17-19.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 6, 2017)

I will be there selling for Popow at his booth on Saturday if anyone wants to trade or talk shop


----------



## mormodes (Mar 6, 2017)

I decided to go. I'm hoping to judge on Thursday then go to LA and see The Getty, something I've been threatening to do for a while. Hopefully a fun weekend of orchids and art. It's been a decade (easily) since the last time I went to the SB show. But I missed the San Francisco show so I gotta get my orchid fix.


----------



## coronacars (Mar 6, 2017)

Cool. Ill be there Sat afternoon and Sunday.


----------



## AdamD (Mar 6, 2017)

Dang it I keep missing Mundiflora's presale dates!


----------



## mhtay1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Chicago Chad said:


> I will be there selling for Popow at his booth on Saturday if anyone wants to trade or talk shop




Since u r selling popow's orchids, will u also be shipping those pre-sale orchid orders on eBay? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 8, 2017)

> Since u r selling popow's orchids, will u also be shipping those pre-sale orchid orders on eBay?



No that is Tomas, but he told me yesterday that they were on their way FL from Germany already.


----------



## gego (Mar 10, 2017)

Do you know what plants Alex is sending? I will be there on Sat and Sun, looking forward to meet you. I pre ordered a few but I don't think it went thru.
Thanks


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 11, 2017)

Chicago Chad said:


> No that is Tomas, but he told me yesterday that they were on their way FL from Germany already.



Yep, I received my order yesterday, so I assume the plants are all in town.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2017)

If anyone visits EquaflorA and they have a nice dalessandroi, pick one up and I will pay you for it. Just one. Thanks.


----------



## coronacars (Mar 11, 2017)

They were taking orders to be picked up at the show. You might ask if they can ship from the show.


----------



## coronacars (Mar 12, 2017)

I would be happy to get one for you, but I don't have experiance shipping.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2017)

Tapeople around the growths to keep media in, plastic bag, foam peanuts, box, postage.


----------



## gego (Mar 16, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Tapeople around the growths to keep media in, plastic bag, foam peanuts, box, postage.



Eric, I can help you too. Just in case.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2017)

If I get one, I get one, if not there will be other chances, thanks.


----------



## gego (Mar 17, 2017)

NYEric said:


> If I get one, I get one, if not there will be other chances, thanks.



I'm serious. If they have what you want, I will take a pic and send it to you.
PM me your email addy for the pic.


----------



## coronacars (Mar 19, 2017)

I went to the show yesterday and today. All I can say is wow! It was spectacular. The displays were awesome. A lot of work went into it. The vendor sales were also very nice. You can tell people really put a lot of work into it. 

To everyone who participated I would like to say well done!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2017)

Photos?


----------



## coronacars (Mar 19, 2017)

I'll post a few tomorrow. I didn't take a lot but I'll put some up.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## coronacars (Mar 20, 2017)

Here are a few pics. I'm having a hard time with them. I have to figure out how to download the rest from the phone to the computer. Then how to attach them here.

http://imageshack.com/a/img922/135/2OYf5u.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img923/386/O5iVSM.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img922/1408/XyPMk9.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img922/5965/DMYAvi.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img923/672/PRpCYn.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img922/1815/k0UJzW.jpg


----------



## coronacars (Mar 20, 2017)

Ok sorry a little large. It will take some practice


----------



## coronacars (Mar 20, 2017)

One of the surprises for me was Orchids Royale. https://sborchidshow.com/wp-content...-California-Orchid-Trail-Map-reduced-size.pdf

I enjoyed some of the crosses he has done on the Paphs. I had not been there before and he doesn't have a website.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks, when you use a 2nd party host like photobucket or flkr or imagshat, there is usually a forum friendly posting option.


----------

